# For the guys who launch off of Ward Basin



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The lot at the end of Morrell Road has sold. It is a state ramp, but the new owner will not let anyone park. The Fish Camp was bought late last year. The new owner is letting you launch now, but says she will close it. Her liability insurance is more than she makes for launching. Scum bags keep cutting the lock on her honor box and stealing the money. The man that runs the outboard repair place up the road was using her address so that screwed up her premiums. She has the post in place so it won't be long.
Soon you will only have Brown's or the ramp behind the Tom Thumb.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never personally launched there but really hate to hear about ramps getting closed we need all we can get


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I also have never launched anywhere near there but it sucks that scumbags will cause all the other ramps in the area to be more crowded.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What sucks is all these small county owned boat ramps that are built only for the area homeowners


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I fished at the Stinky Hole for a few hours yesterday. Caught a dozen mullet and quit. When I got to the boat ramp the new owner of the lot next to the launch was there. Not too friendly, but I asked about his plans. He said he was going to park a commercial fishing boat there and build an ice house. He paid $80,000 for the lot so it seems like an expensive way to go about it. His name was Mr. Peaden. He looked no older than 40 and said he lived in Munson. Anyone know anything about this man?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

At 40 years old, did he introduce himself as Mr Peaden.
I'm 2 years from getting to introduce myself with that label. I must be getting old and don't realize it


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

billyb said:


> I fished at the Stinky Hole for a few hours yesterday. Caught a dozen mullet and quit. When I got to the boat ramp the new owner of the lot next to the launch was there. Not too friendly, but I asked about his plans. He said he was going to park a commercial fishing boat there and build an ice house. He paid $80,000 for the lot so it seems like an expensive way to go about it. His name was Mr. Peaden. He looked no older than 40 and said he lived in Munson. Anyone know anything about this man?


Billy;

Lots of Peadens in Munson. Not siding w/ him or anyone but I have a lot of experience on ward basin. I use or have used all the ramps up n down ward basin for over 40 yrs.

It has gone thru cycles like tight ass owners, thieves breaking into trucks, and so on. I can see one side of his concerns. That ramp in particular always smelled like a mix of crap, beer and dead fish. People would do their biz all over the place. I'm sure as the owner this just pissed him off that folks had no regard for his property.

THIS is what happens when folks act like trash, people lock them up.
Most of you would do the same thing, I would.

But it's a shame we're losing another ramp.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes there is some real winners who fish from the bank there. They sit on the ramp in their chairs and won't move until they have to. They leave a mess like you said. I will launch at the shell pile in Bagdad next year.


----------



## Redfisher53 (Dec 14, 2012)

:-(


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm confused. Are they closing the ramp or just closing the only place to park?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'm confused. Are they closing the ramp or just closing the only place to park?


Parking, but w/o parking it becomes an almost neighborhood use only ramp.

I suspect bank fishermen will block the ramp not allowing anyone to try n launch anyway.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, with Marquis Basin, Oyster Pile, Carpenters Park and Russell Harbor the Blackwater River (north of I-10) is still pretty good with launch sites, but, Blackwater Bay below I-10 could use some better developed sites. Dickerson City Boat Ramp has limited usefulness and Snapper Ave, Mae Lane and Morrell have parking issues which make them pretty useless. Now Yellow River at 87 is closed ( it was basically a canoe launch site) I am wondering just where all our boater registration dollars are going!


----------

